
Optimal Emacs Settings for Org-Mode for Literate Programming in Clojure - Terretta
http://fgiasson.com/blog/index.php/2016/06/21/optimal-emacs-settings-for-org-mode-for-literate-programming/
======
tronbabylove
How timely - I, too, got frustrated by the fact that org-babel src block
evaluation is synchronous, so I built ob-async [1]. Rather than target a
specific babel language, it aims to support any flavor of src block. It uses
jwiegley's async [2] to execute the block in a second Emacs process and then
inserts the results in the buffer when complete. There are still some rough
edges (no :session support, for example), but it's worked well for my somewhat
limited use cases so far.

[1] [https://github.com/astahlman/ob-async](https://github.com/astahlman/ob-
async) [2] [https://github.com/jwiegley/emacs-
async](https://github.com/jwiegley/emacs-async)

------
juki
You don't necessarily have to push all files into the global agenda. Instead,
you can set `org-agenda-custom-commands` to something like

    
    
      '(("p" "Some project"
         ((alltodo ""))
         ((org-agenda-files '("path/to/file.org"
                              "path/to/another.org"))))
        ("o" "Another project"
         ((alltodo ""))
         ((org-agenda-files '("another/project/file.org")))))
    

Now using `M-x org-agenda p` will give you a todo list for the first project,
and `M-x org-agenda o` for the second project.

------
brudgers
The current and recent versions of Emacs ship with org-mode and the necessary
support [1]. The 'org' package in melpa/elpa is likely to be obsolete and
installing it is likely to create versioning issues between various elisp
files.

[1]:
[http://orgmode.org/manual/Installation.html](http://orgmode.org/manual/Installation.html)

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12429437](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12429437)
was related.

